
The Alt-Right Is Using Crowdfunding to Take on Liberal Silicon Valley - exolymph
https://www.inc.com/sonya-mann/counterfund-far-right-crowdfunding.html
======
sharemywin
funny he compared his group to a terrorist organization.

